# What Car(s) would you buy with £4K?



## lcfcdan (Jan 3, 2013)

I have been toying with the Idea of selling my Fiesta ST and buying either a fiesta MK4/5 (fan of fiestas  )daily and a second car or just sell up and buy another car.

I really like Toyota Starlet Ganza V's and I'm looking at them currently, if you had 4k (to be safe) what would you buy?


----------



## k10lbe (Jun 10, 2009)

All depends what you want it to do and your needs?


----------



## Rayner (Aug 16, 2012)

http://www.autotrader.co.uk/classif...page/1/radius/1500/postcode/bs240ht?logcode=p

one of them :thumb:


----------



## lcfcdan (Jan 3, 2013)

k10lbe said:


> All depends what you want it to do and your needs?


no sorry i want to know what you would buy if someone gave you 4k for example 



rayner said:


> http://www.autotrader.co.uk/classif...page/1/radius/1500/postcode/bs240ht?logcode=p
> 
> one of them :thumb:


wow, ive been looking at 924's and 944's but most of them are too high mileage even to use as a weekend car, too much risk of issues with them  i didn't realise you could get one of them for £3700 though!


----------



## k10lbe (Jun 10, 2009)

lcfcdan said:


> no sorry i want to know what you would buy if someone gave you 4k for example
> 
> wow, ive been looking at 924's and 944's but most of them are too high mileage even to use as a weekend car, too much risk of issues with them  i didn't realise you could get one of them for £3700 though!


Circumstances are different for everyone but-

Leon cupra r 
Cooper s 
:car:


----------



## lobotomy (Jun 23, 2006)

Having owned a GlanzaV in the past (_my first car in 2006!_) I'll say watch out for the dungers... but you won't go wrong.

180BHP is achievable from the CT9 turbo and then there's loads of tuning options, TD04 etc which will see 200-220BHP and the cars are light, nimble little things! Mine when I sold it was running ~180bhp, TRD track suspension, Blitz FMIC, HKS HiPower Catback, RR Decat (with wastegate split return pipe), APexi SAFC fuel computer, HKS 1Bar Actuator.

I'd love one as a little track car again one day!


----------



## deano93tid (May 8, 2013)

Probably an E46 M sport coupe.


----------



## brettblade (Jul 23, 2012)

I'm biased of course, but I would be buying a 1.9tdi VAG, either the Ibiza FR, Ibiza Cupra or Fabia VRS.

Quick cars, surprise plenty of "bigger fish" as they will see 170bhp with a remap and the torque is great. Insurance is relatively cheap, on the FR at least. General running costs are low considering the performance bracket.


----------



## PuNt0 (Jan 9, 2007)

I'd buy a alfa Romeo 159 2.4 jtdm


----------



## Ross (Apr 25, 2007)

An older Subaru Legacy spec b


----------



## PugIain (Jun 28, 2006)

£4k cash? Or £4k plus a trade in?
£4k cash only, nothing, I wouldn't get anything much better than I've already got.
£4k plus mine, a Citroen C6


----------



## Rayner (Aug 16, 2012)

lcfcdan said:


> no sorry i want to know what you would buy if someone gave you 4k for example
> 
> wow, ive been looking at 924's and 944's but most of them are too high mileage even to use as a weekend car, too much risk of issues with them  i didn't realise you could get one of them for £3700 though!


Don't know whether that's normal tbh I just went on there for this thread to see if they are about lol

Might be a one off?


----------



## lcfcdan (Jan 3, 2013)

rayner said:


> Don't know whether that's normal tbh I just went on there for this thread to see if they are about lol
> 
> Might be a one off?


its got me interested whether they are a one off, im only 20 but i can get insured on a 4.7L 944 for £1300 so its well within budget for me... i would love to own a Porsche one day, always wanted to but having one when im 20 would be unbelievable for me. thinking of getting a project Porsche for myself too


----------



## VW STEVE. (Mar 18, 2012)

Decent mk1/mk2 Golf GTI.


----------



## danga200 (Feb 22, 2010)

My EP3


----------



## Ian D (Mar 16, 2006)

Too much choice, I wouldnt know what to pick!
Possibly an E36 BMW M3


----------



## Natalie (Jan 19, 2011)

VW STEVE. said:


> Decent mk1/mk2 Golf GTI.


The same, or a really nice Corrado :argie:

oh or a 1.9 205 GTI in Miami Blue

Can I have some more money please?


----------



## 1012wayne (Feb 16, 2012)

A spare 4k would get me a fiesta xr2,always had a soft spot for them.


----------



## pooma (Apr 12, 2008)

Even as a cat d, be nice to see what was done, I'd have a pop at this for 4k

http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/Racing-Puma-Low-Mileage-LSD-Model-/290931506640?pt=Automobiles_UK&hash=item43bcde7dd0#ht_861wt_1255


----------



## Dannbodge (Sep 26, 2010)

Ian D said:


> Too much choice, I wouldnt know what to pick!
> Possibly an E36 BMW M3


This.

Or an E36 328i or 325 E30 then do it up with the rest


----------



## Ian D (Mar 16, 2006)

Dannbodge said:


> This.
> 
> Or an E36 328i or 325 E30 then do it up with the rest


I already have a 328i, thats why i'd upgrade to an M3, and use the sales costs of the that for m3 maintenance!


----------



## Ryanjdover (Apr 1, 2013)

Honda S2000...


----------



## lcfcdan (Jan 3, 2013)

Ryanjdover said:


> Honda S2000...


Would love an S2000 but insurance is 6000 for me at 20


----------



## magpieV6 (Jul 29, 2008)

Buy a clio 182 at 3k & pocket the rest


----------



## tom_sri (Sep 20, 2009)

If I had 4k to spend id be looking at
RENAULT SPORT Megane 225 
Civic Type R
ALFA ROMEO GT 1.9JTD 

But on the sensible side 
BMW 330d m sport
Passat
Golf


----------



## Mike_NSX (Feb 20, 2013)

Integra Type R dc2
Corrado Vr6

Great cars...


----------



## spursfan (Aug 4, 2009)

lcfcdan said:


> its got me interested whether they are a one off, im only 20 but i can get insured on a 4.7L 944 for £1300 so its well within budget for me... i would love to own a Porsche one day, always wanted to but having one when im 20 would be unbelievable for me. thinking of getting a project Porsche for myself too


did'nt thing there was a 4.7L 944, sure you dont mean a 928?
they only made engines up to 3.0 litre for 944's.


----------



## c j h (Oct 8, 2012)

if I had 4k, it would be more tuning for my b5 s4, nothing I could buy that would do what I want better than the s4 does without spending £30k+


----------



## Kerr (Mar 27, 2012)

tom_sri said:


> If I had 4k to spend id be looking at
> RENAULT SPORT Megane 225
> Civic Type R
> ALFA ROMEO GT 1.9JTD
> ...


I can never follow lots of people's logic on here when it comes to car buying.

I'm not sure how running a 3.0 BMW over a 1.9/2.0 can be deemed sensible given your other alternatives. The BMW is possibly/potentially the most expensive and highest risk.

Kind of used of the generic Golf being thrown in, but a Passat at 20?


----------



## Kerr (Mar 27, 2012)

lcfcdan said:


> Would love an S2000 but insurance is 6000 for me at 20


£6k for a S2000!!!!!

That's going to rule out a lot of cars.

Buying any car is a risk, looking at older performance cars are a bigger risk again.

To think about buying two cars, you are doubling all the running costs and potential bills right away.

Then try and insure two cars.

You won't go far on a £4k budget and many of the cars suggested, the running costs will dwarf the purchase.

The Fiesta ST is a decent little car. If I was you I'd stick with that for a while. Maybe if insurance doesn't kill you, a hot Clio which I still consider a risk.


----------



## should_do_more (Apr 30, 2008)

Lotus Élan M100. They can only go up and what a fun way to pass the time!

I am of course assuming you haven't got kids or a big bag 😊


----------



## Lloyd71 (Aug 21, 2008)

I'm biased of course but I'd get a broken RX8 off ebay for loose change, then get the engine rebuilt for £3k. Then you can spend your days crying at petrol stations. 
That's what I'd do, but in your situation the running costs would be a killer. The insurance seems dirt cheap, mind.


----------



## RisingPower (Sep 21, 2007)

PugIain said:


> £4k cash? Or £4k plus a trade in?
> £4k cash only, nothing, I wouldn't get anything much better than I've already got.
> £4k plus mine, a Citroen C6


Daamn a c6 only costs £4000.01 ? 

So, you want a reliable, cheap car to run and you have, a reliable, cheap car to run.

Buy a tvr/300z/something silly and rack up mounds of debt then.


----------



## Kyle 86 (Jun 15, 2013)

Clio 182 Trophy or CTR for N/A
Turbo wise Seat LCR or Megane 225


----------



## craigeh123 (Dec 26, 2011)

Zr 160 and a few headgaskets


----------



## MarkH (Dec 10, 2006)

Leon Cupra R, I have an M3 now and still yearn for the LCR!


----------



## c j h (Oct 8, 2012)

not really £4k, but heres my s4, ok they are getting old now and look a little old fashioned, but what a car, seriously



get one set you back £6500
400bhp
22-25mpg around town, 30-32mpg on a run
tax £280 per year
insurance group 39
0-60mph 4.5secs
1/4 mile high 12's
top speed 175-180mph

and im only 20 years old


----------



## lcfcdan (Jan 3, 2013)

The ST is far from cheap to run and I would just like a project really so 4k is the budget regardless of insurance... I can get insured on almost anything except the following:
S2000
GT3000
Evo
And there was one more but I forget, GTO I think which is a shame as that is the only car I really liked throughout my life 
Just an idea at the min anyway, part ex my ST for a Clio 182 and £1500 cash is an option too which I have thought about... I'm also having a look for an old barn find that takes my fancy, try to repair a classic


----------



## bidderman1969 (Oct 20, 2006)

Kia Sorento for me


----------



## bidderman1969 (Oct 20, 2006)

or if its a sports thing, hhhhmmmm.............. have to be one of these

http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/Nissan-30...2217780?pt=Automobiles_UK&hash=item1c33725f34


----------



## Kerr (Mar 27, 2012)

lcfcdan said:


> The ST is far from cheap to run and I would just like a project really so 4k is the budget regardless of insurance... I can get insured on almost anything except the following:
> S2000
> GT3000
> Evo
> ...


The ST is cheap to run, especially in comparison to most cars mentioned. That's the point of a warm hatch.

Entry into a nippy little car for the costs of a small family hatch.

If you think the ST is a little pricey to run, even ignoring insurance, many of the other cars would make you cry. It's not remotely close.


----------



## RisingPower (Sep 21, 2007)

What exactly is at all costly about a fiesta st to run? Also, who the heck would want a project car as their daily?


----------



## Z4-35i (Jun 12, 2012)

One of these, this one is being advertised at £3,990










http://www.hamptoncourtmotors.co.uk...t-182-trophy-3dr-east-molesey-201322516834824


----------

